# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Servicios  ¿ QUE ES UN  ESTUDIO HIDROGEOLOGICO ? Y ¿ CUANDO DEBE REALIZARSE UN ESTUDIO HIDROGEOLOGIC ?

## c28_geo

Los estudios hidrogeológicos permiten determinar las variables  hidráulicas del manto de agua, definir su rendimiento y calidad y los  caudales óptimos de captación. Por medio de los estudios hidrogeológicos  pueden definirse también la dirección del flujo subterráneo, las áreas  de mayor aptitud para la captación, el adecuado distanciamiento entre  pozos y se establecen las situaciones anómalas que podrían interferir  sobre el recurso hídrico. De ese modo se asegura la sustentabilidad del  acuífero, tanto en rendimiento como en calidad.  *  
¿ CUANDO DEBE REALIZARSE UN ESTUDIO HIDROGEOLOGICO ?*                                  Cuando se requiere definir la factibilidad de un acuífero  para explotación y determinar su sustentabilidad en función de la  explotación. 
                               Cuando se desea ampliar la red de  captación, definir los caudales de explotación en cada pozo y determinar  el distanciamiento óptima entre ellos. 
                               Para identificar frentes con agua de mala calidad que amenazan la zona de captación. 
                               Para calcular la dispersión de un  contaminante; identificar diferentes fuentes de contaminación, localizar  una red de monitoreo y diseñar un sistema de remediación de agua  subterránea.  
Christian C28_geo@hotmail.com
 Asesor en Aguas Subterraneas  Temas similares: Estudio de Mercado Paltas (España) Estudio del mercado de agroquímicos Estudio de la palta en el Perú y el Mundo Altos costos de transporte obstaculizan a economías latinoamericanas  estudio del BID Presentan avance de estudio de balance hídrico de la cuenca del río Apurimac

----------

